# washers on chainring bolts



## dave66 (Jan 15, 2004)

due to some chain issues i've pulled the guard off my crankset to leave only the 44T chainring but now i have too much play in the bolts. I have phoned around and will have to order in shorter bolts but was wondering if anyone else has just tighted everything up with washers.
this is hardly a blinglespeed [fixie vandessel] so i don't care if she ain't purty, just wondering if there are any problems with the washer workaround
thanks in advance,


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

dave66 said:


> due to some chain issues i've pulled the guard off my crankset to leave only the 44T chainring but now i have too much play in the bolts. I have phoned around and will have to order in shorter bolts but was wondering if anyone else has just tighted everything up with washers.
> this is hardly a blinglespeed [fixie vandessel] so i don't care if she ain't purty, just wondering if there are any problems with the washer workaround
> thanks in advance,


The washers will work perfectly fine.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Use washers or buy the short bolts*

I've used both, the short bolts are nicer, but washers work and are cheaper. On a junker SS grocery getter I built recently, I had to use about 4 washers per bolt, but it worked fine.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

I presently use two washers per bolt. They don't fit perfectly between the crankarm and the chainring, but tightened down, they don't move at all. That being said, I ordered a set of chainring spacers from Harris Cyclery (they seemed to be the only place to carry the damn things AND not charge an arm and a leg for them) in hopes of 'cleaning up' the look of my crankset. But the washers have been holding up great in the interim.


----------



## Sweet_Corn (Dec 30, 2003)

*Be Careful...*

I have used washers with chainring bolts, and have F*cked up the spider pretty bad. The steel of the bolts is much harder than the aluminum of the spider. Just a word of warning, if you want multiple rings on in the future.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*Washers*

I just put together an IRO Mark V fixed gear bike and used a 89 XT crank and Sugino 46t ring that I had in the parts bin. The lbs has no short chainring bolts so I took the old Sugino middle 34t ring and cut away every thing that didn't look like a spacer with the dremel. I installed the 46t inboard with the "spacers" outboard. It could look better but it works great.


----------



## rawdingo (Jul 23, 2004)

i got some bmx inserts, my lbs gave them to me since they were off of a junker bike.

If it is free then it's for me!!


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

*question for travis*

hey travis, nice ride. Stupid question...what are those handlebars actually called?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*Bars*

I believe they are Time Trial Bars but are commonly called Bullhorns. I can't believe how fast and smooth this bike feels.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Just a quick report after my first proper ride on my newly-built singlespeed. When pedalling hard or climbing, I noticed some creaking noises going on, and I think this might be coming from the washers, as they do not lie flush with the crankarm. Just a cautionary note when using washers.

I ordered chainring spacers, but the shop messed up the order. So it'll be a while before I get to the bottom of all this.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

I had chain (1/8") rub on the guard and fixed the problem instead of losing the guard. I put layers of ordinary Scotch Tape on the backside of the guard across the bolt holes. Then I cut holes for the bolts with an Exacto knife. Just the extra space of the tape (12 layers in mycase) was enough to stop chain rub.


----------

